# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > سوال: IrisMenu

## champion

دوستان سلام 
IrisMenu 
http://www.sunisoft.com/irismenu یک کامپوننت برای محیط دات نت هست که گرافیک و جلوه خیلی قشنگی داره دوستان کسی کامپوونتی مشابه این رو برای دلفی سراغ نداره ؟ 
ممنون میشم اگه اطلاع بدین .

----------


## vcldeveloper

دقیقا چه چیز اون کامپوننت ها مد نظرتون هست؟ TMS Smooth Controls بعضی از کامپوننت هاش کارکرد مشابهی با این مجموعه مورد نظر شما دارند:

http://www.tmssoftware.com/site/advsmoothcontrols.asp

----------


## champion

سلام جناب کشاورز 
ممنون از راهنماییتون ، چیزی که نظر منو جلب کرده بیشتر منوی گرافیکی هست که متحرک هم هست (منظورم اون حالت مدور هستش ) و دوم استفاده راحت اون هستش tms مثل اون نیست 
Tms  تو راست به چپ هم مشکل داره

----------

